# Ad-hoc support for broadcom BCM4313

## wdicc

My wireless card:

 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

I've tried brcmsmac and wl, all not support ad-hoc, is it right?

```

$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

```

----------

## wdicc

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43, The b43 driver not support BCM4313,  :Sad: 

But from the link, it says wl support ad-hoc, I'll do more testing on it ....

----------

